# lose tumbling ability ?



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

can tumblers for one reason or another lose there tumbling ability ? regards Eamonn Tarleton


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

There are all type of Breeds of Tumblers, Some flip backwards once or twice alone that don’t fly in Kits, Lone flyers… Some Breeds fly in kit formation & explode like fireworks everywhere flipping & diving in all directions… Then you have others that form a tight flying kit and all do sharp hooks and turns, The entire kit all synchronized together… and then they are others that perform other feats in the Air… but to answer your Question, Yes… One good example “Tipplers” belong to the family group of tumblers, but over the years they have lost their Tumbling ability, because of breeding & selection to create a straight high flying breed and the same goes for Rollers which where selected for their ability of frequent rolls… Both of which belonged to the Tumbler family of birds,,, But now stand alone as individual Breeds… So I may also like to ask which breed of Tumblers you are referring too, because there are hundreds of different breeds of Tumblers that perform different flying styles in the air, But yes if flown with others birds of a different breed many over a few generations of cross breeding & flying with other breeds will definitely lose their Tumbling abilities…There are many European bird Breeds still today that are referred too and are called Tumblers Like some Strains of the Vienna Tumblers & Amsterdam Tumblers that fly like Tipplers, they don’t Tumble at all… So the next time you hear the word “Tumbler” that Follows or After a given Name that is associated with a particular breed do not assume just because it has the word “Tumbler” that it means that the Breed, Flips Backward or Forwards, Rolls, Dives, Turns or Hooks in a kit or as a lone Individual in Flight because many Breeds of Tumblers Don’t… Louie


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> There are all type of Breeds of Tumblers, Some flip backwards once or twice alone that don’t fly in Kits, Lone flyers… Some Breeds fly in kit formation & explode like fireworks everywhere flipping & diving in all directions… Then you have others that form a tight flying kit and all do sharp hooks and turns, The entire kit all synchronized together… and then they are others that perform other feats in the Air… but to answer your Question, Yes… One good example “Tipplers” belong to the family group of tumblers, but over the years they have lost their Tumbling ability, because of breeding & selection to create a straight high flying breed and the same goes for Rollers which where selected for their ability of frequent rolls… Both of which belonged to the Tumbler family of birds,,, But now stand alone as individual Breeds… So I may also like to ask which breed of Tumblers you are referring too, because there are hundreds of different breeds of Tumblers that perform different flying styles in the air, But yes if flown with others birds of a different breed many over a few generations of cross breeding & flying with other breeds will definitely lose their Tumbling abilities…There are many European bird Breeds still today that are referred too and are called Tumblers Like some Strains of the Vienna Tumblers & Amsterdam Tumblers that fly like Tipplers, they don’t Tumble at all… So the next time you hear the word “Tumbler” that Follows or After a given Name that is associated with a particular breed do not assume just because it has the word “Tumbler” that it means that the Breed, Flips Backward or Forwards, Rolls, Dives, Turns or Hooks in a kit or as a lone Individual in Flight because many Breeds of Tumblers Don’t… Louie


wow didn't know that!
learn something new about pigeon everyday!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

lordcornwallis said:


> can tumblers for one reason or another lose there tumbling ability ? regards Eamonn Tarleton


Yes, it can happen and it is not exclusive to tumblers, but also to rollers. In rollers, they will be called a cull and usually it happens when they get older. So there are rollers that get better as they age and some that get worse.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

He might be referring to the Turkish/Iraqi tumbler breed,which if the birds are not flown all the time,they will not perform as they did the year before.It is very hard in the US to fly year around because of raptors.

Compared to other tumblers/rollers,I believe they're the ones that need the most patience and dedication to get them to perform on consistent basis.


----------



## OUBobcat06 (Jun 22, 2011)

RodSD said:


> Yes, it can happen and it is not exclusive to tumblers, but also to rollers. In rollers, they will be called a cull and usually it happens when they get older. So there are rollers that get better as they age and some that get worse.


I was given a Birmingham Roller for free because she didn't roll... wouldn't you know it, after flying from my loft about 3 times she's starting to roll all over the place! She only does one roll at a time right now, and it's so tight you can almost miss it... she barely loses any altitude in it... So apparently they can at least start getting better with age!


----------

